# Fert conversion ? mg to teaspoon



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

One of those fert calculators says I need 843mg of it for a once a week dose.
Since a teaspoon is a volume weight and mg is just a weight measurement..how do you convert that ?
I do have the 1/64th, 1/32nd, 1/16th, 1/8th, 1/4 teaspoons in a set.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

What is the conversion for mg to tsp


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

So if I level the spoons of it and use three 1/4 teaspoons I will be very close as 843mg is just over 3/4 teaspoon.
Without breaking out paper and pencil, 843 out of 1000 is like a hair under or over 13/16th so 3x1/4 will work.
Really it's how many plants + how much light = if it's a tad over or under.
Should I count the plants ?...LOL...
Thanks coralbandit...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Think you'll be all good with 3/4 teaspoon.Counting plants seems silly(like the inch per gallon rule),as we all know different plants will take up different amounts,and light does play a role.
I would start at 3/4 tsp. for a month or so to see "long term" effects and make any adjustments after.Unless it seems to be too much quickly,in which case I would reduce to 1/2 of what you are using and start the clock again.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Hope you know I was teasing about counting the plants.
That amount still seems high(but will try it to see) when you compare it to the other amounts suggested for the other 
two ingredients.
KNO3 = 1/4 teaspoon once a week(the regular EI dose is three times a week/same amount)
KH2PO4 = 1/64th teaspoon once a week(did not check this one on calculator, just went by suggestion(s).
When type of use selected is "low light/weekly" on K2SO4.
When same is selected on KNO3 it says 617mg so 1/4 is light but don't want to mess/w till a few weeks has passed.
And BTW this is not the tank/w the BGA which has 2x T8 bulbs. This one has 2x T5 bulbs...oops...
Yea, I know people look at me out the corner of their eye when I say I'm trying to get "controlled" algae growth...LOL...
Well I just got rid of five or six more of the least killi fish from that one. Can't expect much shrimp babies to
live/w them in there.
BTW that catching them in a planted tank thing...crushed pond snails in a net/patience.
P.S. K2SO4...tracking..."out for delivery"


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Actually it does sound like a lot for a 10g.I don't know much about ferts and actually stay low I think with my macro/micro in my 180,but that's close to 1/4-1/2 as much as I add .
Possibly just match it to the 1/4 tsp of the other stuff.It is always safer to be light then heavy with these type of things.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

That particular "ingredient" was suggested by someone who saw holes in my Rotala as well as my Wisteria in the picture.
They seemed experienced so I trusted them on the idea that it should be added for extra Potassium for those plants
which use more of it. Ditched the Wisteria/didn't really want it for long term as it gets too big for a ten.
Also ditched most of the Rotala indica and replaced it with three stems of what is in the picture to go/w the 
Rotala Magenta. I think sunset hygro. Sorry you are looking through a glass covered/w algae but needed to get
the picture from the side.
So I took their word that I could use some added Potassium over the KNO3 but I do believe I'll take your suggestion
that I can always add more later and just use 1/4 teaspoon for now of the K2SO4 along/w the KNO3.
BTW usps tracking of it says "out for delivery"...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I got some willow hygro from Kehy over a year ago and it was pretty much dormant,but alive until I added the co2.Now I have 6-8 stems that get to the top of my 180 with no problem!One of my favorite plants.The leaves have tripled or quadrupled in legnth.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Give it up Tom, I have been trying to get him to try DIY CO2 on that tiny tank for way too long and still nothing.

What is it that you are going to put in, in such large doses and where did you get the suggestions? The TPT, site? I hope so. What it doesn't really talk about is the amount of lighting and usage of those nutrients by your plants can vary quite a bit. I would err on the side of caution and dose lower. I would start with taking the suggestion in the calculator on that site and splitting it in half and only dose that right after your water change, 1X per week. If your plants don't respond well to that, adjust. You just got past some BGA, so I wouldn't necessarily be ready to jump all in with a bunch of nutrients. The other thing is when you start dosing all of this stuff it will necessitate the need for 50% water changes weekly. If not, things like your phosphates in your KH2PO4 start to accumulate and can kill your fish. I also would recommend getting a test kit for that.


----------

